# Cilantro-love it or hate it



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Is it just me or do other folks HATE the taste of Cilantro--I make people mad at every where we eat --ever place you go has gone Cilantro crazy-

I cannot stand to drive by a On the Boarder or Cheuys--the smell makes me sick--

I ask for them to leave it off and most wait staff do not even know what I am asking them not to use on my plate--

on a recent trip to the river walk I asked them to leave it off the street side Guacomole -she had to ask her boss if she had to add it--

may be just me--just checking on your thoughts.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We like it & use it a lot when cooking mexican or tex-mex. I use it in my pinto beans all the time.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if I've heard of anybody not liking it.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I love love love it


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

snapperlicious said:


> I'm not sure if I've heard of anybody not liking it.


I can name at least 3 friends that hate cilantro...they won't have anything to do with it.

I'll eat raw


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Used to hate it, now I love it. The same with fennel in Italian sausage. Used to hate it and now I love it too.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

One of my favorites


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL...You ought to go up to Austin..They put it in EVERYTHING !!!

Coffee, Ice Cream...you name it... Too mucho for me...


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hate it myself!! I refuse to eat any dish with it!!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Mmmmm..... barbacoa tacos with cilantro onions and red salsa. 



Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

LOVE IT!!!! Great on salads as well. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Texican89 said:


> Mmmmm..... barbacoa tacos with cilantro onions and red salsa.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


Yes

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Stuff makes me blow up like the Hindenburg... My stomach don't like it at all. LOL


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

On certain dishes ok, but as a whole on foods NO!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Hate it and I know one other that hates it.
It smells and tastes like hairy, chewy, green mothballs!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Hate it! Right down there with brussell sprouts. Yick!


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Cilantro in moderation is okay like most seasoning. Lots of new Tex Mex overuse it to smother taste of otherwise crappy ****. I hate warm salsa swimming in cilantro. It's okay on fajitas with beans and onions if its fresh. A must in pico de gallo but not much else.


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

I like it! I think it smells so good, especially when you find a really good fresh bunch of it. My late husband would make a pico de gallo with extra cilantro and lime and it was gooooood!!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

love it, but has to be washed, clean, and fresh!!!! put it on everything!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I love some beef fajitas, corn tortillas, diced onion, and cilantro. Dang I got my mouth watering, I cannot get enough cilantro. In Vietnamese food as well, cilantro plays a VERY big part


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

I love it. The more the better

Has anyone tried quillquina? It is becoming my new favorite. You have to use it quick or it loses it strength pretty quick after picking. It grows wild in my yard thanks to my neighbors from Bolivia....and no you dont snort it:spineyes:


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks for the remarks--it is funny --some love some hate it--talked about this last night in the yard-one lady did not know what was but she hated but she will not eat at on the border--thanks again--


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

love it, i don't think salsa or guacamole would be any good without it. also like the jalepeno/cilantro sauces on my fish/shrimp tacos as well.

my step daughter wants nothing to do with it tho


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

love it....and now im hungry...thanks

i wonder if i can get on a #2 whataaaaaburger....with cheese


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i like it, but i'm not crazy about putting it in everything. it is over used in a lot of dishes. 

my wife hates it, and returns food when it comes out with cilantro. i used to be like - eat the **** food, there's hardly any in it. but after enough times of her refusing to eat and me eating it instead and then me turning into the bad guy with grudges lasting weeks over cilantro, i just let her complain and return the food. her hatred is strong...


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I first tasted it in the salsa at an El Chico, and hated it. It tasted like soap to me. My family had eaten there as a group many years - once a week. I even wrote a letter to El Chico complaining about the change of their recipes. I was surprised when their district manager paid a visit to my office in response to my letter. 

These days, I really like cilantro and use it in many dishes. I still don't like El Chico anymore.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

My youngest daughter will not eat anything with cilantro. I remember many years ago watching a cooking show and they always would put cilantro in just about everything.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

I had no idea of the mix views--I was in the grocery store last night-and they were spraying water on the veggies---the weed smell that came from the cilantro made me sick--told the Mgr they need to sell it out back of the store--LOL

thanks again I am glad it is not just me!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i love it!! could eat if off the stem


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i eat the heck out of it, but agree it can get abused in dishes 

shows up in Vietnamese food as well


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

for


tspitzer said:


> I had no idea of the mix views--I was in the grocery store last night-and they were spraying water on the veggies---the weed smell that came from the cilantro made me sick--told the Mgr they need to sell it out back of the store--LOL
> 
> thanks again I am glad it is not just me!!


Not for me as well. Over powers food and gives off a bitter weed taste. JMO


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> I can name at least 3 friends that hate cilantro...they won't have anything to do with it.
> 
> I'll eat raw


Are those 3 friends GHEY?? Fresh Cilantro and chopped onions on everything please!!! With a squeeze of lime.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I love it goes on everything I make that's Mexican.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

If someone does not like cilantro is either not from Texas, a yankee or raised yankee. J/J... My wife did not like it when we 1st married but she has a mama from Chicago and a daddy from New York. It has taken me 20yrs show her what food is suppose to taste like.

Whats not to like? Its a great herb and adds balance to many dishes. TexMex would not be the same with out it nor Vietnamese.


----------



## LLuna (Jun 18, 2013)

I like it, as long as they do not put too much...


----------



## LLuna (Jun 18, 2013)

They are probably putting too much of it in the dish. Just like salt, you can add too much and you can't eat it. Gross...anyhow, just have to find the right balance and it's great!


----------



## JMACHALA (Apr 16, 2011)

Can't stand it!! 

It TASTES like the SMELL of a stink bug!!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

I tolerate now but you won't find it in my kitchen.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> We like it & use it a lot when cooking mexican or tex-mex. I use it in my pinto beans all the time.


We too,,, like wrr said + Chinese


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Luv it Grow it Cook it Smoke it .. Ceveeeche, Cilantro Tequila Cheeken, in soups, tacos, salads, Oils, salsa's.. It just goes on and on...

The girls at the check out counter dont seem to mind and it acts like an aphrodisiac..lol

Just use the right amount ... ANd usally at the end of the cooking / prep process. If you dont like it.. Thats fine too. Im sure something you like that I dont..lol . No worries

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=502169


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

i'm hispanic and i can't stand it. To me it tastes like soap.


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

MattRez said:


> i'm hispanic and i can't stand it. To me it tastes like soap.


X 2


----------

